# Buying Prescription Spectacles Online



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone done this?

Who did you use?

Were you happy with the glasses?

Would you do it again?

I am expecting someone to say ..."Don't do it" ...if so tell me why.

Mike


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Glasses Direct.

Saw them advertised on a billboard alongside the M42.

Gave them a try.

Brilliant service.

Just have an eye test at any optician and get your prescription. Resist all pressure to buy.

Pick your frames from GD's catalogue, phone in or post your choice and your prescription, and in a few days your new specs arrive in the post.

All their staff are qualified opticians, and nothing is too much trouble.

And the price is for frames and lenses - complete. 

I'll never be ripped off in the high street again.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to mention their virtual mirror on the website - stick up your picture and the gadget will superimpose any frame from the catalogue - so you can see what they look like.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Glasses Direct.
> 
> Saw them advertised on a billboard alongside the M42.
> 
> ...


Well funny enough Ray has an appointment for friday so thanks for the info we will be getting them from here so thanks for the timely info
Mavis
http://www.glassesdirect.co.uk/products/price:15-29/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it depends on your prescription.
I am very long sighted (plus 7.5) and with my specs correctly fitted, I can see as well as anybody, but I need then to be correctly fitted with the vari- focal bits in the correct place and even by tilting my specs just a fraction it makes a huge difference to my visibility.
I also have Ziess lenses and high index (thin ones)as I like the best as to me my eyes are very valuable.
You pay your money and take your chance


----------



## Corky8 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi, I bought my vari focals from specs4less.co.uk had no problems now 12 month old will go back when I need new spec,s hope this is of some help, Corky


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Specs*

Hi Mike - I'm with you on this - I think...but first a tale of woe.

I had an eye test at Boots in Ashby de la Zouch. The prescription was ever so slightly changed from the last one, and in fact only about 1/4 of a point different to my specs. Due to the complexity of my prescription, I was also given a voucher worth about £13 towards the cost of new lenses etc. The eye test is also free for those with compex prescriptions. With a -10 prescription, it is quite possible to have another test the day after, and the prescription differ agian by a 1/4, maybe the other way.

I returned to the branch a couple of days later for a contact lens consulation. I already wear contacts and so this was just to make sure all was ok etc. The contact lens prescription was unchanged. Boots offered me a six month supply of these "monthly toric lenses" for £120.00. I declined. I can buy them on line at Tesco for £49 (and have used this service in the past) but this time, I bought at the local optician in Boroughbridge - a "one man band" almost, and paid £60.00, less the cost of the complex prescription voucher.

Now then, as my contacts were the same make and prescription as my existing one, I was certain there would be no problems. This was in fact the case.

Now with glasses, there are two issues as I see it when buying "on line".

1) Will the new frames suit you - note however that Tesco have a try before you buy proceedure.

2) I usually need to adjust my frames a couple of times when buying new ones - is this possible when buying on line. I doubt very much that the local optician would want to assist.

The lenses alone for my specs are about £300 and are called Zeiss lental 1.9 high index. Tesco's online service do not advertise this type. As far as I know, 1.9's are not available at an online optician. A slighltly different 1.74 lens is available online is about half the price of the high street.

When I do buy spec on the high street though, I am more than happy to haggle. This should not be necessary in my opinion.

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the quick responses... I have seen the glassesdirect website and read a few reviews but thanks for the first hand info.... the firm I am looking at is http://www.glasses2you.co.uk/

They are one that offers varifocal lenses but they have quite a sophisticated way of ensuring that they are set up correctly. They take in to account all the important measurements and also get you to send in a picture of yourself wearing your existing glasses before making up the new ones.

I have toyed with having varifocals but never tried them as the cost in the high street is quite high... the above company does a pair for about £74 which seems a very good price to give them a go.

By the way .. my prescription is not at all complicated ...just shortsighted and the need for a little reading correction too... I am sure that if you need special attention because of a condition then online buying would not be a way to go.
More comments welcomed :wink:

Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I go along with Grath on this one.

I'm all for saving money where I can, but there is a massive difference between various types of varifocals.

I've been wearing them for about 12 years and have settled on Essilor Panamic lenses, not cheap but excellent performance.

Another thing to note, contrary to what some dispensers will tell you a varifocal does not work well in a narrow frame.


Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have a complex prescription too, can't wear contacts and have paid thousands for glasses over the years. I don't find reading very comfortable with varifocals ( ie sitting for a long period reading a book that is).

I ordered 3 pairs of reading glasses from Glasses Direct for £15 each. They were made up from the optician's prescription after an eye test and I now keep one pair in the van, one pair by the bed and one by my chair downstairs. They get extensive use.

They've given me no trouble at all, the frames are strong and well-made and I doubt anyone can tell the difference between them and the frames that I bought with my last prescription at the opticians which cost ( mainly lenses) over £400.

I shall certainly go back for reading glasses and perhaps sunglasses next time.

G


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

My good lady worked at a high st chain, she did get to see some prices and single vision lens at the lower end are very inexpensive, pence in some cases, do not be tempted to get varifocals in the very narrow frames, it is extremely difficult to get the different ranges you may need due to the small surface area of the lens, it starts off approx 65-75 diameter and is then cut to fit frame, so be aware of that.

If you can, get the best lens you can afford, the better quality lens allows more light through which can make a huge difference to your experience, also at the lower end the lens is more prone to some distortion on the perimeter of the lens, for a lot of people it will not make a huge difference but to those in engineering etc or any who need a sharp image it will pay to go up a grade, most opticians have samples of each grade of lens which you can check out.

Do get your eyes tested properly as it can highlight other areas of poor health that you may not be aware of just yet

The price differential should be realistic given the lower operating costs of a web based company, if it's only £20-30 haggle with the High St, at least they will fix em if you have a problem fairly quickly

Your sight is very precious, don't compromise it by buying cheap ill fitting specs


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*specs*

I have bought online - www.spex4less.co.uk

They have the ability to make up any type of lens and the chap is available via email if you have concerns. I was very pleased with the prices of both the pairs I purchased.

Sundial


----------

